# Iwork pour iPad, précisions



## Cocodu31840 (12 Mars 2011)

Bonjour a tous, j'ai un iPad depuis sa sortie l'an dernier et je conte acheter l'ipad deux, mais, je n'ai acheter que pages pour l'instant et j'attent la verssion 2011 d'iwork pour mes mac, pour l'ipad, je voudrait savoir si je peut acheter keynote et numbers maintenant, ou si Apple sortiras aussi une version 2011 d'iwork pour iPad ou l'on seras obliger de repayer pour avoir la nouvelle version.

Je vous remercie


----------



## Gwen (12 Mars 2011)

Je pense que le MAJ sera gratuit quand il y en aura une. iMovie a était gratuit pour les gens l'ayant acheté sur il y a un an.

Je ne suis pas certains que cela sera le cas pour les dix années à venir, mais la prochaine version a peu de chance d'être payante.


----------



## Cocodu31840 (12 Mars 2011)

C'est ce que je me suis dit... D'autres avis ? Ça m'aiderai bien svp ;-)


----------

